# La Plata Electric truck and Just Plain Folk



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally got around to taking a photo of our La Plata Electric truck. Interesting story behind her...but I'll try and keep it short. 

The real La Plata Electric Association handles the power for much of the 4 corners (including Durango) and has so since 1939. They ran an add in the local paper one day with a beautiful photo (B+W) of an old La Plata electric truck likely taken in the late 1940s. As soon as my dad and I saw it we thought it would be neat to have one in G scale for the layout. Well after a few phone calls, emails, etc, we got in contact with the public relations of La Plata Electric and one thing led to another and they commissioned a set of these trucks. 

The manufacture of the trucks is Liberty Classics. It's a 1948 Ford in roughly 1:25-1:24 scale. Looks really good with our mostly 1:22.5 G scale layout. It's also a bank with the coin slot accessible in the rear by opening the doors. I'm not sure how many were made (200?) but they were given out to employees and for special occasions. We're glad to have one. 

And I like the new addition this year of a Just Plain Folk electrician to go with the truck. I think that's another Just Plain Folk by the Piko house too. The dog (if you're wondering) came from a vending machine /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif Hope you like the photo:


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Geat little vignette, and interesting story behind it! Always interesting to have a little spot of local history on the layout.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Great picture! These types of collectibles are a good way to get vehicles from the 20's to the 50's. Crown Premiums, along with some other companies, also make these as promotional items. You can find quite a few on ebay. SnapOn Tools alone has a full line of vehicles. 

Funny how they always seem to make them "banks".  

Paul


----------

